# can goat eat sugar



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

:whatgoat:: is sugar toxic to goats? i was thinking if giving sugar to the goat would make the milk sweeter.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Taste of milk is not only genetic but also the correct balance of grains and fibers in their diet.
I would not feed straight sugar...it's a simple carb with no nutritive value and would be burned off as energy and not do anything for milk flavor.
Similar to candy or sugar soda's causing a burst of energy or hyperness in a child.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I know everything about suger making one hyper and energetic.
As a child I was quite wild and have scars to prove it.

I don't see how sugar would affect the milk. My saanen cross doe has good sweet tasting milk regardless to what she eats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd save the sugar to make cookies for yourself. ;-) Give the goaties grain and good hay instead. If you want to give treats you can use unsalted peanuts or plain Cheerios (we buy the store brand.) The best way to get sweet milk is through good nutrition!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I second what grooveyoldlady said.Great advice!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> I'd save the sugar to make cookies for yourself. ;-) Give the goaties grain and good hay instead. If you want to give treats you can use unsalted peanuts or plain Cheerios (we buy the store brand.) The best way to get sweet milk is through good nutrition!


I could not have said it better myself :thumb: BTW Groovyoldlady, I LOVE your user name :laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Generally increasing roughage will increase butterfat ie make milk taste sweeter, increasing grain will increase yield. Also molasses can help make the milk sweeter. But genetics is a factor also.


----------

